# Ear-licking!



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

Not sure if other chi's does this but my Dezi loves to crawl up to the side of my head when I'm sitting down and craddling her in my arm. She likes to lick and tug on my ear lobe with her teeth. This seams to excite her so so much. If I pull her back down to chest-level, she persistently climbs right back up. Is this like a chi trait? Just wondering cuz she did it to me, my sister, and mom.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

YES!! Both of mine do it! Although Bosco has outgrown the nipping stage he stills loves to lick lick lick. :roll:


----------



## mhpercival (Oct 20, 2004)

Bella doesn't bite the earlobe, but it sure feels like her tongue is 10 feet long when she gets to slurping in my ear


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I dont get the ear but I get everywhere else..lips/cheeks/fingers/toes/legs LOL


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't get the ears either. 
Luna licks everywhere and Stella seems to love licking mouths and ***noses, inside the holes....oh my...  ****


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

I'm glad its not something that I'll have to correct Dezi although sometimes she gets out of hand doing it like she wants to chomp on my ears and bite it off. She loves licking my chin and face too.

BTW, I know this is off-topic. If this is abnormal I'll start a new thread. My mom noticed just now that Dezi has a bump above (slightly on the left of) the genitals. My mom is like, is that normal? When I touch it, it doesn't hurt her.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Tequila just loves to lick behind my ears. As soon as I lie down to go to bed she charges up like I have peanutbutter behind my ears or something. I try to pull her away but she charges right back up again. She also likes to lick my feet *ewwww*

As far as the bump, does it look like a cyst or some sort of infection? Ginger ended up with all these little pimple-like bumps all over her belly and it ended up being tiny infections. The safest bet always is to have a vet look at it. The bump isnt one of her teets is it?


----------



## alc252dm (Dec 13, 2004)

I went ahead and started a new thread regarding this and posted 2 pictures of the bump. Go to: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?p=42368#42368 .


----------



## sklarsen (Dec 12, 2004)

Yep I get the:

Oooo.....shiny thing in ear must try to chew it off nips on the earlopes because of my earrings.

Also get the chewing of the chin after a couple of licks as well as him trying to chew my hair when I'm holding him chest level.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

I hate those wet willies, :lol:


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Ugh god, I have mentioned this before in an earlier thread. Chiquita has SUCH an obsession with ears! She absolutely LOVES to give wet willies... I don't mean just lickin the earlobe, she has to dig waaaaay deep in there, its like there is a treasure in there with HER name on it!


----------



## iLoveMy2Chi's (Dec 14, 2004)

My little Tequila has a thing for animal ears. She's always sticking her lil nose in my other Chi's ears and licks them! She even sticks her nose in our cats ears and licks them too! She does like to root around in my hair. She likes to sniff peoples hair alot! anyone else have Chi's that do this?


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Stelun...Poppy also licks noses, and tries to lick inside my sons nostrils all the time....eeeeeeew!


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Lol! :lol:


----------

